# White Wall 26" Chain Tread Single Tube Tires for display



## rideahiggins (Feb 6, 2022)

White Wall 26" Chain Tread Single Tube Tires for display. What you see is what you get. $25 shipping or pick up at Memory Lane Swap Meet.


----------

